# Java Extreme GUI



## Nicky Larson (25 Mai 2006)

La JavaOne 2006 étant fini (ou presque), je fais ce petit post pour tenir informé ceux que ça intéresse sur ce qui a été montré concernant le java et l'interface graphique.

Le but ce ces 2 applications étaient de tordre le coup des idées reçues comme quoi le Java est moche et pas fun du tout.

Application 1: Client Mail












Une vidéo lorsque l'on envoie un email.
Envoie email

Application 2: Aerith, qui permet à l'aide des API de Google Map, flirck et yahoo geocoding de créer des slideshows de leurs voyages.









































Une vidéo de l'application en action (il faut aller directement à la 20-21 ème minute).
Vidéo aerith

Plus d'infos ici:
Romain Guy's Blog

On se rapproche de plus en plus de la qualité d'une application Cocoa. Apple a intérêt à mettre les bouchés double!

Sun est entrain de rattraper son retard sur Webobjects (qui n'évolue plus beaucoup par ailleurs ...) avec Sun Java studio creator 2 et sur le desktop avec des technologies de plus en plus avancées (utilisation de l'opengl pour swing dans Java 1.6).

Il ne faudrait pas qu'Apple se laisse aller, si on peut produire des applications aussi belles, bien pensées et PORTABLE en Java, il n'y aura bientôt plus d'intérêt à programmer en cocoa!

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre le prochain événement intéressant coté nouvelles technologies à savoir la WWDC 2006 pour voir les progrès d'Apple dans le domaine du développement. (j'espère qu'ils vont encore plus m'impressionner !  )


----------



## tatouille (26 Mai 2006)

même avec des efforts ça reste moche 
c'est grossier et xp c'est moche tu me diras donc c'est vraie que sous xp ça
va avec le reste

de plus ça suce grave au niveau cpu


2001 sur téléphone 256 couleurs et il n'y avait pas d'os 
(très limiter en mémoire microcontrolleur Atmel) (ASM coding)
dev sous Unix comme quoi on a nullement besoin de windows et ses tools
de merde pour bosser ds le phone

http://openpanther.online.fr/SMSAnim.mov

  alors excuses moi mais leur envoie de mail


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2006)

Tatouille, tu m'as l'air un peu nerveux ces derniers temps... Quelque chose qui cloche ??? ... (promis, je change de signature)


bon sans rire, perso, je trouve:

cette initiative très interessante
que c'est l'avenir au niveau des clients lourds (ça n'engage que moi)
le blog de Romain interessant, ainsi que les directions et les choix qu'ils prennent

Oui, le look XP est moche (rien que pour ça, je te boulerai Tatouille )... mais NON, ça ne suce pas... enfin, pas tant que ça, car c'est de l'OpenGL qui est supporté en dessous... 

Pour conclure, si tu veux des trucs hyper jolis -comme mac os x d'ailleurs- le fait de passer par de l'OpenGL et tout le reste depuis des APIs graphique Java est une excellente chose...

Et quel que soit le choix technologique: il faut des designer bétons :rateau:... et c'est surtout ça qui fait défaut la plupart du temps, car au delà de la prouesse technique, si t'as pas l'accroche du "look"... t'es foutu d'avance.


----------



## Nicky Larson (26 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais bon je trouve limite que des windosiens te parlent de Java
> c'est un peu à cause d'eux que la plupart des appli Java sont moches
> 
> le constat est dur mais ca fait plus de 10 ans que je ne vois que ça
> ...



C'est bien d'avoir des préjugés. Pour ton information, Romain développe en temps normal sur Mac OS X et il admire et s'inspire beaucoup d'Apple.
En fait c'est Sun qui lui a IMPOSE de développer sur Windows. Donc ton sermon sur les windowsiens qui parlent de Java ....

Deuxième point, toutes ces démos sont faites par Sun, et Sun est le LEADER d'Unix et du Java. Donc je pense bien que les personnes ayant fait cette démo soient bien placé pour en parler merci.



> de plus utiliser opengl
> pour faire leur pauvre anim à 2 balles
> alors que celle que j'ai présenté est en 256 couleurs 32 bmp et c'était en 2001
> et je ne me présente pas comme GUI Designer



J'espère bien vu comme c'est moche et pourri, il ne manquerait plus que ça. On se croirait revenu à windows 3.11 (et encore, ce n'était pas d'aussi mauvais goût et mal fait).

La réputation de Romain n'est plus à faire aujourd'hui, il est déjà largement reconnu dans le monde Java (vu les démos qu'il a faite cette année en travaillant chez Sun et ses chroniques sur le Java et les interfaces dans le magasine Login), par contre toi .... tu me ferait plutôt penser à un cul-de-jatte se moquant d'un sprinter. Surtout qu'il faut être d'une mauvaise foi incroyable pour comparer ta merde au travail de l'équipe SWING de Sun.

Concernant l'utilisation de l'opengl pour l'animation: si tu avais au moyen eu la décence de parcourir le blog de Romain au lieu lui dégueuler dessus sans savoir, tu aurais su que le client mail n'utilisait pas l'openGL, mais les API Java2D. Si l'openGL est utilisé c'est tout simplement parce qu'il est directement intégré dans le JDK 1.6 pour accélérer l'affichage de Java2D.









> Alors tu comprendras que quand le monde windows te parle d'informatique
> je suis sceptique



Sauf que là c'est Sun qui parle d'informatique ...


Bref, tu ressembles fortement à quelqu'un d'aigris/frustré. Il n'y a qu'à voir ton dernier post: tu parles de choses qui n'ont strictement rien à voir avec le sujet (tomcat, déploiement d'applications, ton chef qui se branle au boulot). Genre je vide mon sac à la première occasion venue sur ce que je vois au boulot tous les jours alors que personne ne t'as rien demandé.

En fait, tu es venu ici pour déverser ta haine accumulé quotidiennement, pas pour discuter de façon constructive à ce topique. La prochaine fois, abstient toi de poster.


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2006)

C'est plein de bon sens tout ce que tu me dis... et c'est pas moi qui vais te contre-dire... je crains simplement que des réactions trop épidermiques (même fondées) ne nuisent pas à ton discours. 

De plus, je ne connais pas d'équivalent sous Windows dans leur VB-truc et .Net-caca... Comme d'habitude, Redmont va faire fonctionner les photoco-pilleurs et vont vendre à tout rompre: la récupération, ou plutôt le détournement de SVG pour le moteur graphique de Vista (ou longhorn, ou je sais plus quelle truc) en est un des plus bel exemple... 

A y regarder de plus près, l'exemple d'Aeris avec les reflets et les effets est aussi preuve que mac os est une source d'inspiration.

Quant à la justification d'OpenGL, il est vrai que pour l'instant, c'est prendre un marteau pour enfoncer une punaise... mais n'est-ce pas non plus la voie ouverte pour d'autres expérimentations de Desktops comme le human interface de Jef Raskin.


----------



## Nicky Larson (26 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> 4 pose toi la question de réputation
> si je rentre comme dans un moulin au CEA, au Ministère de la défense
> chez Total ... Pasteur ...
> 
> ...


Les femmes de ménages entre aussi facilement au CEA, au ministère de la défense, etc ...
Il suffit d'être un technicien de maintenance (informatique ou non), prestateur en fonction des missions pour accéder à ces endroits.



> 6 je fesais déjà du Java alors que tu n'étais pas sortie de l'école


Et ? Ca fait de toi un bon programmeur ? Ca fait que tu possèdes du talent ? un savoir faire dans le design des GUI ? Je ne crois pas.



> 3 tu as fait partie de la cellule de crise lors de l'opa
> MICROSOFT sur Sun ?



Quel est encore une fois le rapport avec le sujet. J'ai dit que Romain était reconnu pour son savoir faire en Java et interface graphique et toi tu me sors que tu peux aller au ministère de la défense. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir été à une cellule de crise te permet d'avoir des compétences pour juger le savoir faire en matière de design (en plus du fait que tout ce que tu racontes est invérifiable).



> de deux je t'ai jamais vu à un keynote Sun


Pas besoin, ce sont eux qui viennent nous montrer les nouveautés et leur roadmap dans l'entreprise où je travaille.


Mais encore une fois, tu es totalement hors du sujet. Tu essais juste d'impressionner ton monde. Le sujet était "Le Java évolue vite", pas "je dégueule ma frustration".


----------



## Nicky Larson (26 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas de ce que tu ne sais pas
> 
> c'est bizzard quand j'étais chez Sun on ne m'a jamais imposé Windows



Ca se voit surtout que tu n'a jamais dû y bosser. Comme si dans une entreprise, il y avait qu'un seul type de station de travail imposé.


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2006)

Windows se taillant la part du lion en terme de parc info, il serait suicidaire de la part de Sun de ne pas chouchouter la JVM sous Windows... c'est toute l'ambiguité du _je t'aime, moi non plus_ entre Sun et crosoft... 

Donc, ça ne me choque pas que pour une démo, tout soit fait sous Windows... le contraire m'inquieterait même !


Chuis pas modo... mais il serait bon de baisser un peu le ton (ou de régler vos comptes par mp)


----------



## tatouille (26 Mai 2006)

> Windows se taillant la part du lion en terme de parc info, il serait suicidaire de la part de Sun de ne pas chouchouter la JVM sous Windows... c'est toute l'ambiguité du _je t'aime, moi non plus_ entre Sun et crosoft...
> 
> Donc, ça ne me choque pas que pour une démo, tout soit fait sous Windows... le contraire m'inquieterait même !


Quand j'habitais à Cupertino 1997-1998
je n'ai jamais été obligé de bosser sous windows m^me si je déployais dessus

je ne suis pas mal polis 
keynote n'est pas une demo de produit
je sais pas si j'ai du talent mais peu etre
un peu plus que certain

je ne raconte pas n'importe quoi au sujet des entrées dans certains lieux ...
c'est ce qu'il y a derriere (qui illustre mais faut il comprendre)

sache que pour information pour entrer au CEA ton casier Judiciaire doit-être vide
enfin les parties dont j'ai l'accès puis tu passes les guerites des soldats
puis le controle empreintes

et oui ces endroits sont en effet des Niveaux de Sécurités 1
secret Défense et les externes sont peu nombreux à être abilités
à entrer

je parle à grand gibus

c'était juste pour noter mon anim n'est pas tres belle

contrainte bipmap 256 / 256 octet / microcontrolleur / assembler

contre anim pas plus evoluée

disk dur / ram / carte mere / os + java + opengl

mais faut il connaitre tout ca pour pouvoir juger


----------



## molgow (27 Mai 2006)

J'ai supprimé des messages que tatouille a supprimé de lui-même et aussi quelques autres pas très intéressants. Je n'ai pas supprimé les messages de très peu d'intérêt de Nicky Larson, je pense que chacun doit assumer lorsqu'il dévie de cette manière. Les futurs éventuels messages qui dévieraient seront effacés dès que possible.


Bien... et Aerith semble utiliser la librairie Fuse dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler. Quelqu'un a-t-il tester ? Ça semble utiliser le principe de Inversion of Dependency (IoD), très "hype" ces temps (cf. SpringFramework).


----------



## tatouille (27 Mai 2006)

recherche ds la mailing list d'Apple
il y'avait eu un thread assez long au sujet de cette framework

http://www.progx.org/index.php?section=replies&newsid=650


----------

